# Aftermarket radio



## theheed08 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a 1969 custom s and I am putting in an aftermarket radio. One of the wires is suppose to go to ignition. Would that be on ignition itself (and have to take key switch out?) or would I connect it to a wire on the steering column? Any help will be appreciated thank you. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

The radio ignition wire gets connected to a wire where you have power when the ignition or accessory switch is on. This is what powers the radio.
The only time you have the radio wire hooked to a 24/7 power wire is for the memory of the radio. The wire on the radio is usually labeled (memory).

As far as the ignition wire location, just find a wire that has 12v to it when the ignition is turned on. They are not asking you to physically connect it to the ignition switch (where the key goes). Just pick any old wire under the dash or near the steering column etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

On your 69, the 12V ignition feed wires in the dash harness are pink.

If it was my car, I would not tap into the dash harness. I would use the radio power feed in the original harness (yellow wire with single black connector) OR run a 12V feed directly from an open accessory jack on the fuse block. If you tap into the fuse block or anywhere other than the radio feed wire, use an in-line fuse holder and fuse the circuit appropriately for your radio.

Having the correct factory service manual for your car would make these types of projects much easier...


----------



## theheed08 (Jul 15, 2013)

I do have the manual but I am keeping the original radio in the car as well. The new one will be under the seat. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I always went to the fuse block. Just remember to turn it off.....


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Con"fusing"*

At the fuse block, there should be an empty spot (female spade) for ignition accessories, and one for battery accessories (also female). Run the main radio power wire to the "ignition" spade (w/male connector), memory (or clock) to the "battery" spade (w/male connector). As jmt stated, use an inline fuse for both. No need to remember to shut it off, as it will go off with the ignition (or acc). (Battery side will keep the clock on, and memory).


----------



## theheed08 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok thank you I connected to that and everything is working well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

